# Best Complete Chopin Nocturne?



## Lenfer

Hey ho people! 

I'm looking for a good complete set of *Chopin*'s nocturne can you give me your opinion please. *Amazon* links would also be much appreciated as I'm feeling especially lazy today. 

I'm going to be cheeky and ask two questions. 

Off the top of your head what is your favourite piano piece?

Off to play with the ducks au revoir mes amis. :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Noct...1WBV/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331453547&sr=8-2

Mine is probably Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## Kopachris

Well, I can't help with finding a good recording for you, as I generally gravitate towards free recordings which are of somewhat lesser quality or consistency than commercial recordings, but I'd just like to say that his Op. 9 nocturnes are my all-time favorites.


----------



## Lenfer

Thank you both! 

I would still like people to leave their thoughts but I wanted to say thank you to thanks again to *Emiellucifuge*. While I was looking at the link you posted I saw and bought this... 











*Arthur Rubinstein: The Complete Album Collection*​
It's not "complete" it's missing a few things so say the reviews but it was still quite well priced regardless.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'll just answer the second question: *Ligeti's* étude no. 13 "the Devil's Staircase"


----------



## kv466

Well, you know mine and I assure you that it is an excellent one.


----------



## kv466

Artur Rubinstein plays them beautifully as well; old recordings.
To me, still,...it don't get better than Mr. Wild.

I was thinking of a few I've heard on the radio and I'm pretty sure they were by this guy:


----------



## Vaneyes

Two old friends, these CDs. Ravel PC in G is one of my favorite piano works.

View attachment 3801
View attachment 3802


----------



## Ukko

Weissenberg. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Nocturnes: Rubinstein for HMV 1936-37 is the best, no doubt. 

Favorite piano piece: Very difficult question, but I'd say Schumann's Kreisleriana Op.16.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ruby all the way!

Schumann's Carnaval for now.


----------



## Polednice

Pires' are well acclaimed, and here's a pretty 2011 re-release for only £9.

Second question: Brahms's Handel Variations.


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> Pires' are well acclaimed, and here's a pretty 2011 re-release for only £9.
> 
> Second question: Brahms's Handel Variations.


Katchen. Substitute at your peril.


----------



## Polednice

Hilltroll72 said:


> Katchen. Substitute at your peril.


Interesting - I haven't heard Katchen's, though I do like the other Brahms recordings of his that I've heard (especially the Op. 4 Scherzo). Will check Spotify to see if it's on there... (FYI, I'm with Kovacevich at the moment).


----------



## teccomin

Freire and Pires are the ones I would recommend. People say Pollini's is definitive, but I am not into his interpretation.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another vote cast for Rubinstein.










Single favorite "piano" work:


----------



## kv466

^^

My like is only for the Rubinstein!


----------



## Lenfer

Thank you all very much for your comments. The *Rubinstein* box is on the way and I will pick up some of these as well. I quite liked the *Nelson Freire* I found on YouTube thanks *KV*. 

I'm looking at *Weissenberg* when *Hilly* makes such a comment I expect good things.


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> Thank you all very much for your comments. The *Rubinstein* box is on the way and I will pick up some of these as well. I quite liked the *Nelson Freire* I found on YouTube thanks *KV*.
> 
> I'm looking at *Weissenberg* when *Hilly* makes such a comment I expect good things.


Hah. I suppose it depends somewhat on your understanding of night, and your place in it. Weissenberg is just a bit confrontational; I like it.


----------



## Vaneyes

kv466 said:


> To me, still,...it don't get better than Mr. Wild.


Earl was a risk-taker. I mean the canoe.

View attachment 3824


What's surprising...I don't think there was one vote for Moravec.


----------



## kv466

^^

Nyahah...yeah, that Earl sure liked his water sports...he was an avid surfer as well and loved the kayak. Hmmm, Moravec, eh? I've never heard him do them but I love his Mozart among other works and now I am intrigued as I am with the Trollmeister's favorite, too. Another one I've never heard but if he's recorded them, Hough probably would have done a fine job with them.


Oh and, Lenfer,...my girl Valentina Lisitsa has a lovely touch for Chopin overall and I'm just starting to listen now. Hope you enjoy. Happy listening.


----------



## mensch

teccomin said:


> People say Pollini's is definitive, but I am not into his interpretation.


Pollini's interpretations have become a bit controversial, I believe. A lot of people prefer his performance of the "Études", because of crystalline and precise playing, but agree that other performers have done better interpretations of his other works.

As for the "Nocturnes", my current favourite is the rendition by Garrick Ohlsson, who did a fantastic cycle of the complete works (originally for Arabesque in the '80s and now available from Hyperion Records). I love his accentuation and thoughtful playing.

If Ohlsson is not your cup of tea, Martha Argerich and Maria João Pires have done great work regarding the "Nocturnes" and other Chopin pieces as well.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

If you want to try a different taste of Chopin music just listen to this :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYuXYE3MpiQ

I'd call it the extreme poetical sense of piano playing.


----------



## realdealblues

I think Rubinstein will always be the "classic measuring stick" so to speak. You can't go wrong with him and you should be very happy with that set.

I own quite a few recordings of the nocturnes: Weissenberg, Ohlsson, Freire, Pires, Arrau, Barenboim, Ashkenazy, Biret. They are all fine recordings. I haven't heard Pollini or Wild and may have to check them out one day.

Out of all of them I still frequently reach for Rubinstein. My other personal favorite who wasn't mentioned who probably gets just as many listens by me is Samson Francois. Incredible Tone, Touch & Technique. He's considered eccentric and seems sometimes forgotten as a great interpreter of Chopin, but I feel his Nocturnes reach deep inside to a place that few dare to venture in the dark of night.


----------



## Lenfer

realdealblues said:


> I think Rubinstein will always be the "classic measuring stick" so to speak. You can't go wrong with him and you should be very happy with that set.
> 
> I own quite a few recordings of the nocturnes: Weissenberg, Ohlsson, Freire, Pires, Arrau, Barenboim, Ashkenazy, Biret. They are all fine recordings. I haven't heard Pollini or Wild and may have to check them out one day.
> 
> Out of all of them I still frequently reach for Rubinstein. My other personal favorite who wasn't mentioned who probably gets just as many listens by me is Samson Francois. Incredible Tone, Touch & Technique. He's considered eccentric and seems sometimes forgotten as a great interpreter of Chopin, but I feel his Nocturnes reach deep inside to a place that few dare to venture in the dark of night.


Thanks you! 

The *Rubinstein* box is here but I was not feeling great today and I have just opened it. It's nice and I can't wait to get into it but adding the tracks to my computer library is going to be a nightmare. 

I really appriacite everyone's suggestions. I've listened to classical music all my life but I didn't take it "seriously" until now and I am nowhere near as informed as you lot. I don't know what I'd do without you all. :kiss: :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

Lenfer said:


> Thanks you!
> 
> The *Rubinstein* box is here but I was not feeling great today and I have just opened it. It's nice and I can't wait to get into it but adding the tracks to my computer library is going to be a nightmare.
> 
> I really appriacite everyone's suggestions. I've listened to classical music all my life but I didn't take it "seriously" until now and I am nowhere near as informed as you lot. I don't know what I'd do without you all. :kiss: :tiphat:


I know what you mean about loading the tracks onto the computer...I loaded all my CD's by hand into my itunes and I now have over 50,000 songs in my itunes right now. It took years...lol.


----------



## Lenfer

realdealblues said:


> I know what you mean about loading the tracks onto the computer...I loaded all my CD's by hand into my itunes and I now have over 50,000 songs in my itunes right now. It took years...lol.


I use *dBpoweramp* it's a lot faster than *iTunes* has a "secure ripping" mode. There is a trial mode you can try for free. 

I'm "newish" to buying CDs so I don't have that many but I can imagine what a pain in the bottom that would have been. It's one of the reason I hate boxed sets but the value for money wins every time.  (I'm cheap)


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Not my favourite music, I bought Claudio Arrau's Philips set when it was issued on LP and, as I almost always used to buy on recommendation, there must have been a reason. Personally, I find his interpretation a litle too 'romantic' - a bit too much rubato - but that's just me. I'd love to hear Keith Jarrett play them.

Favourite piano piece. It varies so much. Could be Schubert D960 one day, Messiaen _Vingt regards _the next, _Goldberg variations _the next, Stockhausen's _Klavierstuck X _the next [seriously - it's a terrifically exciting piece].


----------



## Lenfer

Lenfer said:


> Thanks you!
> 
> The *Rubinstein* box is here but I was not feeling great today and I have just opened it. It's nice and I can't wait to get into it but adding the tracks to my computer library is going to be a nightmare.


I just wanted to say to anyone looking at the *Rubinstein* box that the hardback book contains a complete discography which matches the tittles and numbers to the discs included in the box. It's very well organised and I have had no problems finding a particular recording. it even tells you when and where each recording was made. It won't be that hard to add to my *iTunes* after all.


----------



## LudwigNAV

I'd recommend Pollini or Arrau in this case. I've always preferred their piano playing above others, and for Chopin, Pollini is quickly becoming my favorite interpreter. His playing, to me, is exquisite and precise while still being emotional and involving.

My favorite piano piece? That's so difficult to answer but I'm going to venture out and say something not often heard: Tchaikovsky's June: Barcarolle from The Seasons.


----------



## Lenfer

Thanks *Ludwig* and may I say welcome to the forum. 

I've been putting off buying *Pollini*'s *Chopin* box on *Amazon* since I started this thread. I go to buy it and then something else catches my eye.  I will get it at some point though. I hadn't considered *Arrau* as I haven't heard much of his work I'm ashamed to say but I'll look around *YouTube* and see what I can find.

I have a fondness for *Tchaikovsky* so that is a particularly interesting choice. I tip my hat to you sir :tiphat:


----------



## muxamed

My favorites are *Arrau*, *Vasary *and *Moravec*.


----------



## LudwigNAV

Lenfer said:


> Thanks *Ludwig* and may I say welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've been putting off buying *Pollini*'s *Chopin* box on *Amazon* since I started this thread. I go to buy it and then something else catches my eye.  I will get it at some point though. I hadn't considered *Arrau* as I haven't heard much of his work I'm ashamed to say but I'll look around *YouTube* and see what I can find.
> 
> I have a fondness for *Tchaikovsky* so that is a particularly interesting choice. I tip my hat to you sir :tiphat:


Thanks for your kind welcome!

I know how you feel, browsing Amazon sometimes leads one to many other choices that can seem overwhelming at times. Arrau's playing is superb, but recordings of him tend to be littered with his heavy breathing that seem to add a distortion or fuzz to notes and chords. I listen to music mostly through headphones, so it can become very distracting to the point of irritation if I'm not in the mood for it. This is something to consider if you listen similarly and if so, go for the Pollini versions as DG's mastering provides crystal clear sound.

Glad you like Tchaikovsky and my choice of him, an equal tip of the hat to you too!


----------



## Pichon

I have spent some time to listen to many different performers.
Maurizio Pollini and Yundi Li are my top 2 favorites, although Abbey Simon is superb as well.

Since Simon and Yundi weren't mentioned in this thread, I am curious if anybody agrees....


----------



## joen_cph

Yundi Li has IMO developed from a somewhat robotic style into something more interesting in later years, but I haven´t heard his Nocturnes. His DG Fantaisie Impromptu is great, and his Prokofiev 2nd Concerto likewise (unconventional tempi, though).

Abbey Simon did some great Ravel, for sure, but I haven´t heard those by him either.


----------



## RobertKC

*Moravec*

I'm not an expert, but I can say that I'm very much enjoying Ivan Moravec's recordings of Chopin Nocturnes. _Beautiful _music, and the 1965 analog recordings were remastered by Supraphon in 2012 to yield an excellent sounding set of 2 CDs.


----------



## Mandryka

Lenfer said:


> Hey ho people!
> 
> I'm looking for a good complete set of *Chopin*'s nocturne can you give me your opinion please. *


You should absolutely NOT buy a set of Chopin Nocturnes. None of them are satisfying, they all end up samey. And there's no need when you can download individual tracks. Here's my suggestion for a complete set

1, , Op. 9 No. 1, Rachmaninov, Kapell
2, , Op. 9 No. 2, , Sofronitsky Cortot, Rachmaninov (The naxos transfer was a real revelation here)
3, , Op. 9 No. 3, Sofronitsky Richter
4, , Op. 15 No. 1, Sofronitsky Richter, Cortot, Argerich
5, , Op. 15 No. 2, Soffronitsky, Cortot, Busoni, Rachmaninov
6, , Op. 15 No. 3, Pollini
7, , Op. 27 No. 1, Sofronitsky, Cortot, Brand, Virssaladze, Moravec (live)
8, , Op. 27 No. 2, Sofronitsky Moravec, Brand, Virssaladze
9, , Op. 32 No. 1, Moravec (live)
10, , Op. 32 No. 2, Ciani, Moravec
11, , Op. 37 No. 1, Godowsky
12, , Op. 37 No. 2, Sofronitsky Moiseiewitsch (live), 
13, , Op. 48 No. 1, Sofronitsky, Weissenberg, Pletnev, Gilels, Arrau, Argerich
14, , Op. 48 No. 2, Arrau
15, , Op. 55 No. 1, Pletnev, Sofronitsky, Cortot, Hambourg, Pogorelich, Cherkassky
16, , Op. 55 No. 2, Cortot, Friedman, Pogorelich, Kapell, Argerich
17, , Op. 62 No. 1, Dino Ciani (Tribute CD), Arrau live on Ermitage, Sirota
18, , Op. 62 No. 2, Pletnev, Sokolov, Pogorelich, Richter
19, , Op. 72, Jonas, Virssaladze
20, , Op. P 1 No. 16, Pletnev Weissenberg Sirota
21, , Op. P 2 No. 8, No idea

If you really insist on buying the whole kaboodle from a single piano player, the one I like more than all the others is Alexis Weissenberg's.


----------



## helpmeplslol

I think Garrick Ohlsson for best balance between interpretation and sound quality.


----------



## Mal

Mandryka said:


> You should absolutely NOT buy a set of Chopin Nocturnes. None of them are satisfying, they all end up samey. And there's no need when you can download individual tracks....


How do you know which individual tracks to download? To find the best *for you* and get away from "samey" you will need to buy twenty box sets, and the same for every other piece of classical music in the canon. So twenty thousand box sets is all you need 

P.S. Spotify is the solution.


----------



## Mandryka

Mal said:


> How do you know which individual tracks to download? To find the best *for you* and get away from "samey" you will need to buy twenty box sets, and the same for every other piece of classical music in the canon. So twenty thousand box sets is all you need
> 
> P.S. Spotify is the solution.


A good place to start is with Dino Ciani.


----------



## Stavrogin

Nevermind 

__________


----------



## shadowdancer

I would like to mention an outstanding Brazilian woman.
Imho, a great Chopin player:


----------



## Mal

emiellucifuge said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Noct...1WBV/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331453547&sr=8-2


Yup that's the one!


----------



## jurianbai

My favorite Chopin is by Vladimir Ashkenazy. I got Idil Biret recently, but overall her interpretation is like listen to new Chopin piano. Perhaps I stick too much with oldies Chopin such as Askhenazy's.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

helpmeplslol said:


> I think Garrick Ohlsson for best balance between interpretation and sound quality.


Ohlsson's entire set is superb, and it's quite rare that any player is so good in all the pieces.

Here's the Nocturnes: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000000T8N
Here's the Complete set: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F4YGUA


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

I think Arrau had a real affinity with these pieces. He saw them as profound expressions of Chopin's darker side rather than as light, mood pieces, and while he does take a very romantic approach with much rubato, I think it fits these pieces well as opposed to, say, the Mazurkas or Etudes.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I think Arrau had a real affinity with these pieces. He saw them as profound expressions of Chopin's darker side rather than as light, mood pieces, and while he does take a very romantic approach with much rubato, I think it fits these pieces well as opposed to, say, the Mazurkas or Etudes.


I think Arrau really understood when Chopin was writing 'from the heart' and when he was writing what he thought his public expected of him. And the Nocturnes span both of those categories. I love Arrau's playing, and have a lot of respect for someone who could get inside Chopin at his most wisttful AND be a formidable interpreter of Liszt at his most witless.


----------



## Pugg

If I have to choose _only one_: this one stands out for me .

​
Chopin:Nocturnes Nos. 1-20
Tamás Vásáry (piano)

Waltzes Nos. 1-17

Ballades Nos. 1-4

Scherzi Nos. 1-4


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> If I have to choose _only one_: this one stands out for me .
> 
> ​
> Chopin:Nocturnes Nos. 1-20
> Tamás Vásáry (piano)
> 
> Waltzes Nos. 1-17
> 
> Ballades Nos. 1-4
> 
> Scherzi Nos. 1-4


Yes, I concur Pugg I have these and Vásáry is very good.


----------



## Machiavel

Rubinstein is a natural choice but I must say the omission of Samson François is quite a surprise for me. What is it that people don't like about him or is he that unknown to most?


----------



## PeterF

I have complete sets of the Nocturnes by Rubinstein (2 versions), Moravec, Pires, Ashkenazy,& Freire.
Each of them has much to recommend them. But if forced to choose, it would probably be Moravec.

The Schubert Piano Sonata D.960 might be my favorite single solo piano piece. Though there are some Beethoven Piano Sonatas
that are close behind.


----------



## hpowders

The complete Chopin nocturnes by Francois Chaplin are very fine.


----------



## Alydon

I was pleasantly pleased with the Pollini nocturnes and you get the up to date recorded sound. Like any great set of works no one musician is going to be enough and as others have recommended, the first Rubinstein recording is still hard to beat - on Naxos for a silly price. Talking of silly prices I too bought the Rubinstein Chopin set for around a tenner and got that many CDs - a total bargain - and got another set of the nocturnes.


----------



## premont

As to modern piano Arrau perfectly fulfills my needs in this music.
As to pianoforte I have become very fond of the recording by Bart van Oort on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Cait

Brigitte Engerer for me.

Search Chopin - Complete Nocturnes (Brigitte Engerer) on YouTube and the whole thing is there.

Very measured and precise but the more I've listened to it the more it has enchanted me.


----------



## premont

My first experience with these works many years ago, when I was a teenager, was a complete set with Ingrid Haebler on LP. I remember them as being very evocative. Of course I am biased, but I feel quite sure, that they would be among my favorites to day. But the set seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Mandryka

premont said:


> But the set seems to have disappeared.


No

http://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/chopin-21-nocturnes-mono-version-ingrid-haebler/3614594060875

I believe that Bibliothèque Nationale de France have a plan to release all the recordings in their collection - within the limits of legality.


----------



## Fan66

Rubinstein, Arrau, Ashkenazy, Yundi Li, Maria Pires, Moravec, and Vasary..just to name a few...


----------



## Hurbi

Claudio Arrau for chopin nocturnes without a doubt. Favourite piano piece hmm... 

Favourite classical/romantic pieces would be: beethoven sonatas 23 and 31, chopin ballades 3 and 4, debussy arabesque no. 1


----------



## Heliogabo

Machiavel said:


> Rubinstein is a natural choice but I must say the omission of Samson François is quite a surprise for me. What is it that people don't like about him or is he that unknown to most?


Samson François is my choice too. Terrific playing.
I enjoy also: Engerer, Vásari, Moravec and Arrau.


----------



## Bettina

Rubinstein is my favorite for the Chopin nocturnes. His use of rubato is exquisite!

The OP also asks about favorite piano pieces. Currently, my favorites are: Beethoven's Sonata No. 32, Liszt's Sonata in B Minor, and Ravel's Miroirs.


----------



## hpowders

Yes. I have Rubinstein in the complete Chopin Nocturnes. He's excellent.

Also quite fine in the complete Chopin Nocturnes is Francois Chaplin. Good looking too!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Rubinstein is my favorite for the Chopin nocturnes. His use of rubato is exquisite!
> 
> The OP also asks about favorite piano pieces. Currently, my favorites are: Beethoven's Sonata No. 32, Liszt's Sonata in B Minor, and Ravel's Miroirs.


A woman of great taste and not mentioning: Tamás Vásáry


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> A woman of great taste and not mentioning: Tamás Vásáry


Thanks for the compliment and the recommendation! I must admit that I have never heard of this pianist.  I'll go ahead and do a google search, and get some information about recordings, etc.


----------



## silentio

Heliogabo said:


> Samson François is my choice too. Terrific playing.
> I enjoy also: Engerer, Vásari, Moravec and Arrau.


I mostly agree with this. Samson François is great , as much as one can expect from Cortot's pupil.

Arrau is thoughtful but never ponderous. He can float the cantabile lines exquisitely.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

.

Picked this download up for $.99. The Nocturnes are well done but I vastly prefer my Rubinstein CD and headphones.


----------



## Fan66

Rubintein is the best in my opinion...


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps a minority opinion:

Claudio Arrau is terrific in Chopin's Nocturnes.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Perhaps a minority opinion:
> 
> Claudio Arrau is terrific in Chopin's Nocturnes.


We are in a minority of two, then!


----------



## quietfire

Lenfer said:


> Hey ho people!
> 
> I'm looking for a good complete set of *Chopin*'s nocturne can you give me your opinion please. *Amazon* links would also be much appreciated as I'm feeling especially lazy today.
> 
> I'm going to be cheeky and ask two questions.
> 
> Off the top of your head what is your favourite piano piece?
> 
> Off to play with the ducks au revoir mes amis. :tiphat:


The one by Yundi Li, without a doubt.

Favourite piano piece: right now, it is the Italian Concerto from Bach.


----------



## Chatellerault

My favorites are Claudio Arrau, Samson François and Guiomar Novaes. Each one of them has a very personal, coherent interpretation of the Nocturnes.

Of course you can't go wrong with Rubinstein, Pollini, Moravec or Dang Thai Son (on an Érard piano from 1849) but their Nocturnes seem to be more middle-of-the-road.


----------



## Pugg

Chatellerault said:


> My favorites are Claudio Arrau, Samson François and Guiomar Novaes. Each one of them has a very personal, coherent interpretation of the Nocturnes.
> 
> Of course you can't go wrong with Rubinstein, Pollini, Moravec or Dang Thai Son (on an Érard piano from 1849) but their Nocturnes seem to be more middle-of-the-road.


That's what I like on this site, each his/ her own taste/ favourite.


----------

